# First grinder on a budget



## neil freeman (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi

I have just joined and will hopefully be getting a gaggia classic as my first machine.

I've never considered a grinder what would be a good budget starter.

Are hand grinders any good?

Thanks Neil


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I would say get the best possible one for your budget. I went secondhand on this site, and got a lightly used Mazzer for a relative song.

People new to coffee naturally tend to focus on and prioritise the machine, and who can blame them? It is the sexy end of the process and grinders seem dull by comparison. I laboured for ages in denial about grinders. But the end result can only be as good as the grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hand grinding for espresso quickly becomes a pain in more sense than one. For consistency, you'd be looking at a minimum of something like a Felgrind, Hausgrind, Lido which all retail at well over £100.00. Better to save and buy a dedicated electric grinder. For Sale thread is best place to look to make your budget go furthest.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mazzer super jolly is a good start


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My experience echoes the above. I came to coffee late, too, and quickly abandoned a relatively cheap hand grinder and got a Mignon to go with a Classic - another popular combination on here although secondhand would push your budget. (I've moved on from both and went back to hand grinding - though it is an HG1.)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

iberital MC2 - new £138 inc vat - grind quality great but adjustment takes a bit of getting used to. or if you have the space buy a SH commercial grinder.

If your the kind of person who is prone to upgrading their equipment over time then just go for a SH Jolly but you will pay around £200 at the moment as prices are still very high.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I use an Iberital MC2. If you want the same grind all the time it's fine. But if you want to be able to switch easily it's not so good. I leave mine set to grind for Espresso, the only other coffee maker I have is the Aeropress and that seems happy with an Espresso grind.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

I've recently paired a feldgrind to my classic and love what's coming out of it. I only usually have 2 coffees a day and don't find grinding by hand a massive chore. For me it's part of the process and something I enjoy the experience of. It really comes down to personal preference


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

got a Graef cm800 from amazon de i am really happy with it so far


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Neil, I think you'll be hard pressed to find a good electric grinder on a budget less than £100. You could get one but you'd probably end up buying again to upgrade. We recently used the sage dose control pro and we're really happy with it and the price tag of £140.

@Inspector mentioned the Graef cm800 and @jimbojohn55 the iberital MC2 which are two other options under the £200 mark,

Yes there are hand grinder options that will cost much less and there's something about hand grinding you're beans that is all part of the ritual.

I think it depends what you're looking at for a home set up.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If it is still available and you are ready to pull the trigger then this:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/restaurant-catering-equipment/commercial-coffee-grinder/1216217106

I hope it is near you


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is ridiculously cheap


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

amazon Germany (warehouse deals) selling Graef cm800 at the moment for 106 Euro (90 quid) and Amazon.de selling for 124 Euro (105 quid)

I think worth a try if you not happy can always return it.

Graef has 40 settings, its stepped and quick to change between grind sizes and i am currently using it at setting 9-10-11. (depends on the beans i purchase) 5 and below is ridiculously fine grind. (for Turkish coffee lets say)


----------



## Josevonspain (Feb 27, 2017)

Where would you say is the best place to find a good grinder? Is it worth it buying second hand or should I go for a new one only?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For Sale thread on this forum - you will find good deals and your budget will go further. Also, if you decide to upgrade down the line, you will lose less in depreciation.


----------

